# [Guide][HOW-TO]Run Tegra 2 Games on the Droid Bionic



## TopazAaron (Jun 29, 2011)

Ok guys, I've read that it was possible and haven't actually found a tut that explained for our device how to get them working. So this evening I spent alot of time just doing it my self.

Warning: I am not responsible for what happens to your device.

This guide requires a paid app.

1. Download Chainfire 3D 
https://market.android.com/details?id=eu.chainfire.cf3d&feature=search_result

2. Buy and Download Chainfire 3D Pro 
https://market.android.com/details?id=eu.chainfire.cf3d.pro&feature=search_result

3. Open Chainfire 3D, Go to CF3D driver

4. Click the check mark (BETA) EGL Driver and then press install driver. after it installs it will reboot

5. After that, Download the Nividia Plugin for the app.
http://www.multiupload.com/94PSL9M1YP

6. Copy the zip file into the internal sdcard, Leave it as a .zip file.

7. Open Chainfire 3D and go to Install plugins / shaders. and install the niviida plugin.

8. After this go to the main screen of chainfire 3D and click fix market links.

9. Download Nividia Tegra Zone
https://market.android.com/details?id=com.nvidia.tegrazone&feature=search_result

10. Open Chainfire and navigate to "Per-app OpenGL Settings"

11. Find TegraZone Games

12. Uncheck "Use Default Settings"

13. Find Use Plugin and select Nividia

Now the Tegra Zone will open and run as it would on a tegra device.

You can find games to get in there / buy

Once you download a game you will have to go to Chainfire/per-app settings/game name and uncheck default settings/ use plugin nividia.

I have tested with 3 free games and they all work with no issues.

I hope this helps people who was looking for this.

If you have any questions I will help as much as i can.

Thanks
Aaron


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

Right on, thank you!


----------



## Daimoncode (Jul 24, 2011)

just wanted to know if anyone has been able to get vendetta online to work?


----------



## shadowdude777 (Sep 22, 2011)

I haven't tried it, but I thought Vendetta Online was only supported for Honeycomb.


----------



## runandhide05 (Sep 20, 2011)

Works perfectly!


----------



## DanteDrac (Aug 24, 2011)

I have tried this setup with Samurai II THD and it will not work. Hangs at load screen playing the music with only a greyed out box. It does however work well with Fruit Ninja THD.

EDIT: Samurai II plays fine but it is near impossible to get past the initial menu screen. You have to blindly click until you select the right option to start the game.


----------



## runandhide05 (Sep 20, 2011)

Noticed that bang bang racing won't load, but im digging ripe tide, and springkle


----------



## TopazAaron (Jun 29, 2011)

DanteDrac said:


> I have tried this setup with Samurai II THD and it will not work. Hangs at load screen playing the music with only a greyed out box. It does however work well with Fruit Ninja THD.
> 
> EDIT: Samurai II plays fine but it is near impossible to get past the initial menu screen. You have to blindly click until you select the right option to start the game.


U may want to mess with the texture settings in the per app settings

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## DanteDrac (Aug 24, 2011)

I have tried each setting but I have not been able to get the home menu to show still.

I have not tried a combination of multiple however.


----------



## TopazAaron (Jun 29, 2011)

DanteDrac said:


> I have tried each setting but I have not been able to get the home menu to show still.
> 
> I have not tried a combination of multiple however.


Well. I would work on it. And see But I don't have the game bought.

Sorry :/

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## DanteDrac (Aug 24, 2011)

No worries, it would seem I need a patched shader for this game to look proper. The application dumped the shader for me but I have no clue how or what to edit to fix it. haha


----------



## raserei (Sep 20, 2011)

i was able to install dungeon defenders, but all the other games say my device is incompatible?

edit: nm i missed the "fix market links" step


----------



## TopazAaron (Jun 29, 2011)

raserei said:


> i was able to install dungeon defenders, but all the other games say my device is incompatible?


did you fix market links from chainfire 3d?


----------



## BrownHornet72 (Jun 8, 2011)

Chainfire 3D definitely works on my Bionic. Get games from mobilism so you can test them out too make sure they work instead of wasting money. Most sites won't even let you buy them anyway because they say the games are incompatible with the Bionic (not true!) I currently have working: NOVA 2 HD, Modern Warfare Black Pegasus, HAWX, Splinter Cell Conviction, Back Stab HD, Riptide HD, Samurai Vengeance 2 HD, Spiderman Mayhem HD and some others I can't remember.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## CZonin (Sep 25, 2011)

Has anyone been able to get Shadowgun to work?


----------



## BrownHornet72 (Jun 8, 2011)

Yup. Been playing it since yesterday. At first, I had to turn on the hide the CF3D identifier and lower the quality, but I've been running normal on Nvidia GL no problems

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## CZonin (Sep 25, 2011)

Got everything working but the first time I ran the game it started to download and it got to about 87% and then stopped dead. I tried restarting the app and clearing data but now it shows that it is 200% done but file 3 won't finish downloading. Is there anyway someone can upload their data files for the game for me or will that not work?


----------

